# Questions about Fibromyalgia and Rhuematoid Arthritis



## Rowan (Feb 6, 2002)

I rarely post here, but I have some questions and am hoping to find someone who can possibly help put my mind at ease. I was diagnosed with Endometriosis in May of this year. My left ovary was removed and the nerves that lead to my ovaries were cut. We suspect I've had this for 13 yrs now. I suffered silently for so long after being told by a few Drs that it was all in my head. It's now 6 months after the surgery and I feel so much worse. My Dr recommends a rhuematologist, but I have lost my health insurance and my job. I can't pursue a diganosis right now. Fatigue is a big problem, so is muscle pain. My whole body stays tense and sore. My Dr suspects Fibromyalgia or Rhuematoid Arthritis. I don't know anyone who has suffered from these and know very little about the diseases. I have visited numerous web sites, but it's not the same as hearing from actual people. My questions are, what are the symptoms of these, what do you feel? How are you being treated medically and is it making a difference? Also, what type of diet can help? I'm a vegetarian, and am told to avoid beans, soy, and dairy. Those are my only protein sources since meat tends to aggravate the IBS. I'm currently trying to decide if I want to see a rhuematologist and go through with another round of tests. It's going to be at least a few months before I can pick up insurance again. I can't find an independent company that will cover me and I have to wait until my hubby's insurance at work will pick me up again. It took 9 months to find the Endo after being misdiagnosed and having every GI test known to man. And those were miserable. The info I have found on these diseases is not encouraging, and going through another round of tests only to hear "live with it" is just not that enticing. Sorry for such a long post. I'm just kind of lost here. I will appreciate any response. Thank you,Rowan


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hello Rowan







If you can get to see a rheumatologist, it would be worthwhile. Several conditions, including auto-immune ones like Rheumatoid Arthritis will need to be tested for as part of the process of considering a diagnosis of Fibromyalgia. There are medications for managing Rheumatoid Arthritis, which supress the immune system and relieve pain. Again, a Rheumatologist really is the person to see. In the meantime, here is Medscapes Resource Center for Rheumatoid Arthritis: http://www.medscape.com/pages/editorial/re...eumarthritis.ov Here's an overview of RA, which has several sections including 'management': http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/442132_7 You have to register to view Medscape, but it is completely free and is extremely worthwhile. There are medication options and 'lifestyle' options for managing the symptoms of Fibromyalgia, to reduce the impact they have on quality of life and functional capacity, again, a rheumatologist can advise and prescribe if necessary. Sedating antidepressants are often used at night time to help with pain and sleep disturbance. Best wishes,


----------



## Kelty (Nov 11, 2002)

Hi Rowan,I have been diagnosed with fibromyalgia for about 12 years. The diagnosis is usually made by ruling out other conditions and doing an examination for "tender points" located at different places on your body. There are treatments, but no cures, although some people do experience remissions and many people feel better with treatment. There is lots of information available out there, but I understand talking to people with the condition can be a big help. You can do this by going to fibromyalgia chat rooms. One really good one is associated with www.fibrohugs.com. Just click on the "chat" link, there are almost always people in chat, although it is busier in the evenings, and many of them are very knowledgeable. Good luck.


----------

